# 189 - PCC validity



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

I have been invited to apply for 189 visa and I am a bit confused about my police clearance.

I am currently in Australia on a temporary 476 visa. While processing this visa at the beginning of the year, I got a Police clearance certificate from Uganda issued on 21st January 2017. There is a note on the certificate that says it is valid for 6 months. 

I came into Australia in March 2017. I just got invited to apply for PR in September 2017. According to the validity period on my PCC, It already expired in July 2017. However I read on the DIAC website here https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char that-"For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date".

I'm confused. Does this mean that even though Uganda regards my certificate as expired since it is passed 6months, the Australian immigration still sees it as valid until 1year after the date of issue which would be January 2018.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> I have been invited to apply for 189 visa and I am a bit confused about my police clearance.
> 
> I am currently in Australia on a temporary 476 visa. While processing this visa at the beginning of the year, I got a Police clearance certificate from Uganda issued on 21st January 2017. There is a note on the certificate that says it is valid for 6 months.
> 
> ...


Yes, it should be valid for 12 months for migration purposes. However, you can check with the DIBP for further confirmation.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

deb2fast said:


> I have been invited to apply for 189 visa and I am a bit confused about my police clearance.
> 
> I am currently in Australia on a temporary 476 visa. While processing this visa at the beginning of the year, I got a Police clearance certificate from Uganda issued on 21st January 2017. There is a note on the certificate that says it is valid for 6 months.
> 
> ...


Technically as per Uganda norms it is valid for 6 months, but DIBP accepts PCC's with in twelve months after issue date. As per me, ur PCC will be accepted for 12 months by DIBP, and it seems after PCC issue, u have not travelled Uganda, which is a plus point. Rest is up to case officer.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> I have been invited to apply for 189 visa and I am a bit confused about my police clearance.
> 
> I am currently in Australia on a temporary 476 visa. While processing this visa at the beginning of the year, I got a Police clearance certificate from Uganda issued on 21st January 2017. There is a note on the certificate that says it is valid for 6 months.
> 
> ...


This is a quite a common occurrence. AFAIK, PTE score is valid for 2 years as per PTE. But DIBP accepts all English test results for three years (for the primary applicant), including PTE.

Similarly, many PCC issuing authorities issue it with lesser or greater than 12 months validity. But for DIBP a PCC is valid for 12 months from the date of issue.

Quoting from DIBP -
*For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date. *


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Just for clarification, does the police certificate only need to be valid at the time of the invite? 
That is, should the certificate expire while waiting for a final visa decision, would the applicant be required to renew the certificate?

Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Y-ME369 said:


> Just for clarification, does the police certificate only need to be valid at the time of the invite?
> That is, should the certificate expire while waiting for a final visa decision, would the applicant be required to renew the certificate?
> 
> Thanks!


No, it's not a "time of application" document. If the police check is more than 12 months old when they are assessing your visa application, they may require a new one.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> No, it's not a "time of application" document. If the police check is more than 12 months old when they are assessing your visa application, they may require a new one.


Thank you.


----------

